# Pre Fabricated Sheds as Goat Barn?



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So does anyone have any experience with using prefab sheds like the ones you can get at Lowes? I have some concerns: What about dealing with a wooden floor? Is there any way to have a dirt floor? Will the paint on the outside cause any problems for the goats? Are vinyl/plastic sheds better than wood? Will the quality of the build hold up to the goats rough-housing? Anyone have experience?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I did meh might work because for the price of those suckers you could get something way better. I'm not sure how Cold or windy it gets but I buy shelter logics and I am impressed with them! The frame it's self is sturdy. The tarp is so so. I suggest keeping in the shade or throwing a cheap tarp on top of it. But I pound t post at each rib because i don't trust the rods it came with (a lot of rock here) and then line the sides with plyboard so no one goes ripping threw the tarp. I'm also going to put 3 together and make a big 'barn'. I have one that holds 6 stalls right now and it's been year 7 and still great. I'm just changing to winter kidding so need more room


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> I did meh might work because for the price of those suckers you could get something way better. I'm not sure how Cold or windy it gets but I buy shelter logics and I am impressed with them!


Hmm "shelter logics" interesting, I haven't ever heard of those. I went to their website, what model do you use? They seem to have quite a few options.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I use the garage in a box, tractor supply has them https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...a-box-12-ft-w-x-20-ft-l-x-8-ft-h?cm_vc=-10005
I think as long as you don't have crazy insane winters it will work well, it has worked well for me


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I have no problems with having a dirt floor in my pole barn. But admittedly if I wasn't able to use a tractor to clean it, I probably wouldn't like it as much. I also only deep clean it twice a year though too, if it was something one could keep on top of it wouldn't be too bad.

For the prefab shelter, it would probably work in a pinch but I don't know about long term. The tarp ones are an interesting idea, In my situation it would take flight though I think lol.

All kind of depends where you are located.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> I think as long as you don't have crazy insane winters it will work well, it has worked well for me





Lstein said:


> For the prefab shelter, it would probably work in a pinch but I don't know about long term. The tarp ones are an interesting idea, In my situation it would take flight though I think lol.


To Jessica84: I am in the mountains of NC so I do get the occasional snow and it does get cold here in winter, 20s as a low is common in like January, February. Is there any way you could post some pictures of your setup? I think it would really help.

To Lstein: Haha ha, take flight, that's funny . No, I don't think I would have to worry about that at my place. So how come you don't think a prefab shelter would work long term?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok so your temps are about like mine. Just we usually only get snow once a year it that.....we were lucky and no snow last year lol when it does snow though I worry about the weight and use the handle of a rake or broom and lift the top up on the inside and knock all the snow off. One year the tarp was dipping pretty low and still the frame held 100%. The pipes are not the same as those cheap white car ports, they are pretty thick. They also don't just slide together, you slide them in and there's holes to put bolts. I will of course get pictures of what I have going on


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

MellonFriend said:


> To Lstein: Haha ha, take flight, that's funny . No, I don't think I would have to worry about that at my place. So how come you don't think a prefab shelter would work long term?


I take that back, after looking at what you described I think those would be fine. For some reason I had it in my mind one of those all plastic ones. Which now that I think of it, would probably be fine too in NC milder temps compared to what I'm used to. Plastic stuff just doesn't seem to hold up well here.


----------

